# DVD verification fails after every burn



## mrcarson2 (Feb 11, 2008)

Has anyone been experiencing this?? I have a 2Ghz macbook pro and I get verification fails after every burn I do.  I tried using Toast, some other free burning utility and disk utility.  Fails on each program.  I even tried other brands of dvd's.  They only thing that worked was to slow down the burn speed to 1x.  This takes about an hour to burn a disc! I was wondering if I need to clean my optical drive?  I used to clean my cd burner back in the day if it started failing burns, but my computer is only 1 yr old this month and it is usually usually on my desk.  Anyone else having these problems?


----------



## protojimmy (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah, I've been getting the same error and my situation is nearly identical.
I burned one disc that was a collection of videos, and it was fine.
Burned the second set the next day and received the error, yet everything on the disc is fine.
Burned another disc of new content, no error.
Burned a disc just now - error returns.

Seems like a hit and a miss situation.

What version of OS X are you using? (I'm on Leopard)
That might have something to do with it...


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 1, 2008)

Error numbers would be helpful if applicable, as well as your system specs. You can get error #'s by launching /Applications/Utilities/Console.app. Click "Show Log List". Select Log Files>~/Library/Logs->DiscRecording.log. Generally, this is a sign of a dying optical drive, which would be covered under AppleCare (1 year free, 3 years if you bought it..). However, it could be Leopard-isolated: http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1432867&tstart=0


----------



## ngcomputing (Feb 21, 2009)

I see this all the time on different mac's for the last 5 years. I wouldn't fret. Like the original poster stated it is a hit and miss and the data on the storage media will be fine. I typically skip the verify, re-insert the media, and run the install, open some photos etc.

OS/X has always had issues, from my experience, even when you want to eject a disc etc, things can get goofy. Using disk utility to image a disc, and burning it back out is usually a problem or even burning data to media using finder. 

I would suggest something like Roxio Toast, using it, I've never had any issues unless in fact you may have a bad blank out of the box but this is very rare.

regards,

www.intragenesis.com


----------



## ex2bot (Feb 23, 2009)

I have had three optical drives go bad on my on three different Macs. I had an auth. Apple reseller replace the one on my iMac, which complained of a servo error (hardware failure). I replaced the optical drive on my Power Mac G5 myself, and I just replaced the DVD burner on my 2 GHz MacBook Pro. 

Symptoms on the last one were: spitting out good discs just after I put them in and failed verification in Toast. But replacing the optical drive on the MacBook Pro is not for the faint of heart. My MBP survived intact aside from my trackpad button, which is not as responsive. *

Good luck and let us know what you find out.

Bot

* BTW, if anyone has an idea about fixing the trackpad button on my MacBook Pro (2006 2.0 GHz Core Duo), please do tell. It used to work flawlessly, clicking reliably no matter where I pressed it. Not since I took the machine apart. I don't know what I did.


----------

